# In a CZ-83: will Zinc-plated Sgt. Major .380 ammo feed/ignite/extract pretty well?



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

First, my gun is a 'range toy'.

So far I've only used basic lower-cost Rem.(new from Academy), but of course that is brass.
I would Prefer that this low-cost Sgt. Major were made of good old steel and had a typical coating, but alas...

If you use this newish Sgt. Major, a flavor of Tula, please describe any operating issue.

Thank you. Retired guy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not buy Tula or use any steel cased ammo, personally.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I've shot steel-cased ammo in my Makarovs and CZ 82s for almost 20 years and never had a problem. I've never shot Sgt. Major ammo so can't say it's OK, but if I had some I'd try it out.

Let us know how it does.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Don't personally know a CZ 83 or 82. LOVE CZs. No experience with that ammo. Did a little digging. The heritage of your CZ 83 is IMPRESSIVE but not surprising. As a military design CZ it is made to shoot most we can shove in them just like our beloved CZ 75s. - And that particular ammo doesn't seem so odd from what i found. Think the previous poster was right about giving it a try.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

Just ordered a moderate amount of Sgt. Major,
From Ammoguy, near Houston.

FWIW, his business has a division with a different name for marketing the .308 ammo ( in my PTR-91 HK clone rifles).


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I own three of the CZ82's (I HAD 7 but Friends and family disappeared four of them), I fired and still fire 9X18 MM steel cased in them for years with no problem. Same for AK and SKS rifles. I don't think steel is harmful, but your choice of course.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Laufer said:


> Just ordered a moderate amount of Sgt. Major,
> From Ammoguy, near Houston.
> 
> FWIW, his business has a division with a different name for .308 ( in my PTR-91 HK clone rifles).


PLEASE let us know how it runs for you. Good luck. Stay safe and have a blast.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

rustyaa55: Yes I will report how it runs with this ammo.

But my overall interest is something not related, and only --some-- owners of CZ-82 or 83s know what this is, when the SA (single-action) operates. So far mine is only with Dry-Firing.
Enough of that. Let's not confuse the ammo subject. ---Please ignore this if you're not familiar.---

--------Back to the topic: this Sgt. Ammo arrived today, and I'll try to remember to report tomorrow. ￼ 

I mostly read AKfiles, the (mostly FUDD) gun boards of 'walk on egg shells' THR, and several others.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

Update: Ammo Results, as promised --  Didn't want to leavy anybody hanging.

Only 20 rds. tested of brand-new Sgt Major .380, zinc- .....ammo........ I'm not testing any more because right now I only have 150 rds. of .380.

Most people wouldn't place this low-priced (remember, for 2022 it IS low-priced) ammo into any actual self-defense "carry" gun, although I doubt that there is any issue with ammo from a container with dessicant.

----Perfect operation in my CZ-83 -- favorite handgun type-- with the OEM Czech magazine.  I would gladly buy more of this brand (Tula alter ego).

The subject of storing ammo, and whether it gets exposed to moisture, how quickly the zinc can corrode etc, might be the only question.
If this is the underlying concern for anybody, buy your own ammo and report back to us after several months of storing it..........


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the update. Could be very helpful to untold numbers of others (even non-members). Found this site when doing some research and was directed here. Stay safe and enjoy your sweet CZ!


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

rutyaa55: Despite my recently-acquired CZ 83 having the somewhat common SA (single-action) trigger anomaly...Many gun novices with striker guns might not recognize what SA means.

it happens in my gun Only when you cock the hammer back with your thumb, or chamber the first round.

Please note: In stark Contrast, the gun's strong blowback action has been perfect so far in terms of Allowing the normal SA trigger-hammer function, with over 200 rounds total used. 
Zero anomaly -- If-- using ammo to operate the gun.

This is the most fun handgun I've ever used. Hard to explain.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Laufer said:


> rutyaa55: Despite my recently-acquired CZ 83 having the somewhat common SA (single-action) trigger anomaly...Many gun novices with striker guns might not recognize what SA means.
> 
> it happens in my gun Only when you cock the hammer back with your thumb, or chamber the first round.
> 
> ...


What is the problem you're having with the 'trigger anomaly?' What's the sequence of events? I don't understand exactly. I've shot the CZ 82 for almost 20 years without a hitch and there are others here that could help you and offer advice.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

crc4::

Luckily , the DA is fine, and when shooting , as Long as the hammer is cocked —by the blowback force-
the SA Pull is fine.

Far easier to Google “Single action trigger issue CZ-83”, than for me to type for 30 minutes.

The anomaly is only when the hammer is cocked with a thumb or by chambering a round.

CZ-83 Trigger let off problem. What is going on? (czfirearms.us)


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I think you're saying that the DA trigger pull is a great deal heavier than the SA pull. Also when you chamber a round by pulling back the slide you're also finding it to be heavier than if the hammer was already in SA mode. That's normal and nothing to be concerned about. That's fairly true of most all hammer pistols.

Enjoy the gun. It's a dandy for its size and cost and as good as any other .380 on the market.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

crc4:
Well, it's actually a totally different subject than what you assume it to be.
You didn’t read the link I included. Naughty, naughty.

—if you can possibly spend just two (2) minutes reading the top post in the --link-- . Not that time-consuming.
The second link down below has a short video by a different 82/83 owner.
This odd SA trigger/ Hammer “interface” —anomaly— is somewhat common in both the 82 and the 83.

I said nothing about the DA pull being anything unpleasant or heavy. If only my all-stock CZ PCR's DA pull -which isn't bad- were just as Smooth as the 82/83 DA....

…the 82/83’s DA pull is Known to be very smooth (with few exceptions), and has little apparent ‘stacking’— but this is Not the topic here…..its an excellent DA trigger …

I’m only 67, and have owned quite a number of DA/SA handguns since age 57.

Here is the same link, again, to haunt us:  Maybe that other guy is more 'convincing' with his description? :Without support elsewhere on the Internet, my wording might be difficult to accept, or appear incredible.
A) CZ-83 Trigger let off problem. What is going on? (czfirearms.us)

Here is one with a video showing the owner's finger very slowly pulling the trigger with a cocked hammed. Same issue as mine, however mine works Fine . As stated in my original post-when the "blowback" function recocks the trigger, with a consequent clean SA pull, release.

My CZ-83's "recoil function" allows a perfect SA trigger pull- but yes, it's bizarre....and hard to believe that manually cocking the hammer allows the anomaly, which has three different "modes", so to speak.
Here is a short video with a pretty clear description. This might appear much more credible :


B) CZ 82 SA trigger major problems. (czfirearms.us) As with mine, in his first comment "The trigger in DA is perfect". 
Despite the odd issue, this 83 is the most fun  handgun I've ever owned. I'm only hoping that the anomaly Won't ever start to happen when the reactive blowback force cocks the hammer.

So far my SA is perfect-
1) as long as the hammer is Not manually cocked' or
2) cocked (in the normal manner) while a First round is Chambered..


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Your link wasn't present when I read the post. Sorry for trying to help, but I couldn't make heads or tails out of what you were trying to say in that and your other posts and was only trying to help. It won't happen again.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

crc4: No sweat. Feel free to question anything.

Sometimes my gun terminology isn't quite standard. Especially for very seasoned handgun owners, and it happens sometimes on the AKfiles also.

When aviation is the subject on a gun board's "general discussion" forum, thirty five years in that career helped enhance the standardized choices of words (but too many acronyms are required).


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

I've hadn't shot steel-cased 380 but I've had no problems with Tula's steel-cased ammo in 9mm and 7.62x39mm.
I would think that a CZ would handle any steel-cased ammo but the manual may say or asking CZ customer support may have the answer.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

hike1272,mail.

Most of us realize that these guns were/are manufactured with steel of a higher grade than the low commercial grade(s) used in steel-cased ammo.
And the original 9x18 Mak ammo seems to have been steel-cased.

If people realized that fairly rigid steel cases, while chambered, allow more powder residue to build up in chambers, they might also realize that (then) switching to softer brass-cased ammo might present an issue during extraction, because the brass certainly expands more into the gunk.

Regular cleaning of chambers to remove residue build-up helps extractors do their job, does it not? It requires very little time. A quick brushing with Ballistol requires maybe 20 seconds? Then wiped clean. Total elapsed time, maybe 40-60 seconds? Gotta also keep the orange Cheeto dust away....

The commercial incentive behind Selling Brass-cased ammo can be a pretty good motivation for instilling public anxiety about 'Steel-cased ammo',
Certainly a complex subject, and although in a different context, much of this is evaluated by LuckyGunner with their AR-15 (.223) testing.

Maybe none of this translates to handgun ammo comparisons and comparative wear? This is for entertainment only:
---I've never seen anything even remotely similar regarding handguns.---and my guns aren't made of weak metal. Are you folks' guns made of low-quality metal?

Brass vs. Steel Cased Ammo - An Epic Torture Test (luckygunner.com)


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

I neeD to thInk On This!


----------

